# TUG Best Practices



## bbodb1 (Jan 30, 2019)

@TUGBrian - a reply I recently made in another forum got me to thinking - is there a thread (ideally stickied) where best practices and habits for using TUG are identified and documented?

In other words, if a TUG user really wanted to make the best use of the forum, is there a thread the user could be directed to for this type of info?  Sort of a user education section.....

I see Doug's stickied thread in this section but it is NOT quite what I had in mind - is there anything similar to what Doug has posted (and stickied) in this forum?

@Makai Guy - I thought I'd tag you here as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2019)

How about BBS Help.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 30, 2019)

yes, yellow highlighted link at the top of the page has tons of that info:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/bulletin-board-help.248812/


----------

